# Game Thread: Raptors at Sixers



## SLSI (Nov 25, 2003)

***********************************
TORONTO RAPTORS at PHILADELPHIA 76ERS
***********************************
*Tuesday, December 2, 2003, 7:00 PM EST.
Wachovia Center, Philadelphia, PA.*
*TV: Rogers Sportsnet, COMCAST Sportsnet*
************************************









Wachovia Center in Philadelphia.



*TORONTO RAPTORS PROJECTED STARTING FIVE:*




































Left to Right: Alvin Williams, Jalen Rose, Vince Carter, Chris Bosh, Donyell Marshall.

*TORONTO RAPTORS KEY BENCH PLAYERS:*






















Left to Right: Lamond Murray, Morris Peterson, Milt Palacio.

*TORONTO RAPTORS COACHING STAFF:*






















Left to Right: Kevin O'Neill (HC), Tony Brown (AC), Bob Beyer (AC).




*PHILADELPHIA 76ERS PROJECTED STARTING FIVE:*




































Left to Right: Eric Snow, Allen Iverson, Kenny Thomas, Marc Jackson, Samuel Dalembert.

*PHILADELPHIA 76ERS KEY BENCH PLAYERS:*






















Left to Right: Aaron McKie, John Salmons, Greg Buckner.

*PHILADELPHIA 76ERS COACHING STAFF:*






















Left to Right: Randy Ayers (HC), Bob Bender (AC), Alex English (AC).



The Raptors are projected to start the new dynamic duo of Vince Carter and Jalen Rose. Rose, along with Donyell Marshall, and Lonny Baxter are expected to arrive in Toronto on Monday after a trade that also saw Antonio Davis, Jerome Williams, and Chris Jeffries head to the Chicago Bulls.

The game can be seen on Rogers Sportsnet in Toronto and on COMCAST Sportsnet in Philadelphia. Tip time is 7:10 PM EST Tuesday night.


*-SLSI-*


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm scared that the rookie, Chris Bosh, may manhandle our big men.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> I'm scared that the rookie, Chris Bosh, may manhandle our big men.


I dont know if thats true or not. With the way dalembert and Thomas and Jackson have been playing, its not a forgone conclusion that Bosh is going to play well


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Great game thread SLSI... :yes: 

The injuries are hurting the Sixers a lot. Glenn Robinson would really help in a game like this. :yes:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Great game thread SLSI... :yes:
> 
> The injuries are hurting the Sixers a lot. Glenn Robinson would really help in a game like this. :yes:


I just want Grob healthy and then we can go from there


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Our starters for tonight were:
C-Jackson
PF-Thomas
SF-McKie
SG-Iverson
PG-Snow

We are up 4-2 early in the game.

Iverson already has three boards.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Couple baskets by McKie Jackson and Iverson make it 10-6 now.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

End of the 1st

Toronto up 23-19

Jackson leads with ten points
Thomas and Jackson both have four boards
Snow and Iverson both have two assists.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

2 mins into the 2nd and its now Tor up 26-22


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Make it 31-22 

Marshall is having his way.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

36-24 Toronto

We are shooting 31% while Toronto is shooting 52%


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Halftime Toronto leads 51-41.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoyWilliams</b>!
> Halftime Toronto leads 51-41.


only bright spots in the first half were Jackson and Snow's defense


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Toronto up 73-67 at the end of the 3rd.

Iverson has 26 pts
Thomas has 9 boards
Iverson has 6 assists


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoyWilliams</b>!
> Toronto up 73-67 at the end of the 3rd.
> 
> Iverson has 26 pts
> ...


Iverson is getting hot he may get 40 tonight and hopefully a win.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

75-72 to Raptors right now, with 8mins to go.

28 points for AI so far.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

With less than a minute left, 76ers' down by 6 points. 



AI with 35 points so far.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Sixers lost.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> Sixers lost.


We need GRob back and we need him soon.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> We need GRob back and we need him soon.


:yes:


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

We need our entire front line back.


Soon.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> We need our entire front line back.
> 
> 
> Soon.


well Jackson is out with a broken hand


----------

